# The Storm - photos



## graham_t (Feb 21, 2007)

The incident with the Viking Sky in a storm and subsequent discussions reminded me of this -

http://global-mariner.com/index111TheStorm.html 

a very graphic (literally) account of a tanker going through the eye of a storm. Never having been a seaman I've no idea how common such incidents are/were, but I do know that I'm glad that I wasn't on board.
It was posted a long time back so many of you may have seen it - if not the whole site is well worth a look. Sadly the owner, Karsten Petersen has suffered from ill health and has not been able to update the site in a long time.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

graham_t, from your Stolt Surf report:


> I clearly remember Captain Oddenes saying that going north at this time of the year is quite contrary to what his sailor experience would have recommended. But since the routing agency had all sorts of satellites and computers to help them to predict the weather, - Captain Oddenes decided to take their advice and go north, instead of following his own instincts and years of experience!


Yup! One of my beliefs: If you have a system that's worked for years, don't change it!


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Many thanks Graham.

I might speak for many in saying that if you happen to be caught in a storm of such velocity, the best type of ship to be caught in might well be a loaded tanker.

To read of the amount of damage which she suffered on deck is alarming!

In the scale of things, the damage in the accommodation is merely collateral.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics, Graham. Those shots from the bridge bring back many memories.

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Barrie Youde said:


> Many thanks Graham.
> 
> I might speak for many in saying that if you happen to be caught in a storm of such velocity, the best type of ship to be caught in might well be a loaded tanker.


... and the best for a big feed of flying fish, too!!

Taff


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Superb photography throughout his website, many thanks for the post Graham and I hope the fellow recovers quickly.

Take a look at the Magellan Strait section.... http://global-mariner.com/index111Magellan2.html


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

RHP said:


> Superb photography throughout his website, many thanks for the post Graham and I hope the fellow recovers quickly.
> 
> Take a look at the Magellan Strait section.... http://global-mariner.com/index111Magellan2.html


Some of the best mountain shots I've ever seen! 

Thanks,

Taff


----------



## WhiteCliffs-1948 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re. - the storm*

Many thanks for the post and link. Truly great photographs.
As many of us in our younger days was never once worried about bad weather, but these pics. show clearly what an amazing force of nature the sea can be.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link.........Very good photos, they reminded me of a trip across the Pacific in 1972 on the M/T Hallanger, we experienced a similar storm but we were on a bigger ship, one of the photos below..

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6871/title/m-2ft-hallanger/cat/503

Frank


----------



## skilly57 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Graham for posting the link to Karsten's site - some of those photos remind me of a couple of wild trans-Tasman voyages back in the 80s in a low-freeboard bulk carrier (we had 3 ABs walk off after one trip & refused to return to the ship!).

Cheers,

Skilly


----------



## tugger (Nov 28, 2006)

I didn't posses a camera back in 54 when we hit a Hurricane in the North Atlantic, but I know that the waves where the same, thank you Graham for putting that site on, brought back some great memories even if they were scary ones. I was on an old rust bucket and got washed over the side but managed to hang onto the alleyway door handle, there was only cliffs of sea around us, Sable Island measured them at 100 feet.
Tugger


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Not quite in the same league, but this first thumbnail is a painting on a postage stamp. This second is the most serious weather photo I took whilst onboard.

David
+


----------



## ebbwjunc (Aug 23, 2005)

*Pacific storm*



Frank P said:


> Thanks for the link.........Very good photos, they reminded me of a trip across the Pacific in 1972 on the M/T Hallanger, we experienced a similar storm but we were on a bigger ship, one of the photos below..
> 
> https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6871/title/m-2ft-hallanger/cat/503
> 
> Frank


I wonder if we went through the same storm as you in 1972. We were in ballast returning to Australia for another coal load and on leaving Japan their weather service gave a typhoon warning for the north Pacific region. We asked for details but they advised to contact Guam in a couple of days time for an update which we did. The reply was what typhoon. the result was that they would send a plane up and let us know. Before they could contact us we informed them of it's exact location as we were in the middle of it just outside the eye. we had a rough few days and from the bridge you could actually see the ship bending which our skipper said was a good thing otherwise she'ld break. On arrival in Sydney an inspection showed every single pipeline along the deck had multiple breaks and even an hydraulic line under one of the hatch covers fractured. We shipped seas right over the deck to break against the accommodation block but apart from some railing no other serious damage but it was a very memorable experience.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
ref. the pics in the Pacific time to leave Foc'sle and report to the Bridge "soaked" and remonstrate with on watch Mate.....
Yours aye,
slick


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

ebbwjunc said:


> I wonder if we went through the same storm as you in 1972. We were in ballast returning to Australia for another coal load and on leaving Japan their weather service gave a typhoon warning for the north Pacific region. We asked for details but they advised to contact Guam in a couple of days time for an update which we did. The reply was what typhoon. the result was that they would send a plane up and let us know. Before they could contact us we informed them of it's exact location as we were in the middle of it just outside the eye. we had a rough few days and from the bridge you could actually see the ship bending which our skipper said was a good thing otherwise she'ld break. On arrival in Sydney an inspection showed every single pipeline along the deck had multiple breaks and even an hydraulic line under one of the hatch covers fractured. We shipped seas right over the deck to break against the accommodation block but apart from some railing no other serious damage but it was a very memorable experience.


It could have been the same storm, if I remember correctly a few fishing boats went down and one Greek cargo ship was lost with all hands, our radio operator said that there was plenty of traffic during the storm but there was not a lot any of the ships in the area could do............

Frank


----------

